# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  MIDLAND CT790 και pmr

## kg27gr

αν εχει καποιος τους πινακες συχνοτητων των pmr και μπορει να τους πει ή να μου τους στειλει σε ηλεκτρονικη μρφη ωστε το midland να μπορει να συνεργαστει με τα pmr

----------


## minoas33

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PMR446

----------

